# Motorola Cycling Team and E. MERCKX fork decals available



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

*More E. MERCKX fork decals SOLD OUT*

Sold Out


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I sold 11 pairs of the E. Merckx and 21 of the Motorola decals today on ebay! I am surprised there is such a nice demand for these stickers. 

I only have some left! so if anyone here wants them, you better hurry!


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

I'll be getting an old Merckx redone some day, and while I don't think I'll do the fork decals, I certainly would like some for the main frame. 

How did you go about getting these made?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

stickers are sold out.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*merckx decals*



txzen said:


> I'll be getting an old Merckx redone some day, and while I don't think I'll do the fork decals, I certainly would like some for the main frame.
> 
> How did you go about getting these made?


You can buy factory Merckx decals from the US distributor, Gita Bikes, www.gitabike.com. Complete decal set costs about $50. You also can find decal sets for sale from time-to-time on eBay, usually selling for $20-30. Also, some of the businesses that specialize in painting bicycles, such as Cycle Art and Joe Bell, can make decals for you.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*kdub*

did you just scan old ones or re do the text? If you redid the text what is the font set?

thx

atp


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

font was a scan off my seat tube


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*it's a highly custom modified version of Bauhaus Bold*

I figured it out myself. I'm going to make a faux version (same look and feel but different text) which is why I was looking for it.


----------

